# Giant brand Corn / Stop and Shop



## Rings Я Us (Nov 18, 2017)

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/11-17-2017/

Listeria possible.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2017)

Make sure you cook it and no worries. No corn salad or corn salsa for Thanksgiving...JJ


----------

